# How can I pull this off?



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Alright, so I'm buying a beater pickup truck to plow with this winter. Its about 30 mins away from my home. Now I'm buying it from a guy and he has no plates for the truck, he put them on his new truck. What would I have to do to get it home? I know attaching plates is no good, would I have to go register the truck while its still in his yard, get a plate from the registry, then throw it on, drive it home, and get at that point get it insured??? Basically is their a grace period to get a new vehicle insured, and what can I do about plate? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

There is the 7 day transfer law, but it won't help you if you are not getting rid of one of your own vehicles first.

You would have to get the VIN to your insurance company and get it insured, get the RMV-1 form from them and take it to the registry along with the title and possibly a bill of sale to get plates. You can't get a plate without insurance, and you can't cancel the insurance policy until you turn the plates back in to the registry.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not trying to be a smart ass, but call around to see what the priice to get it towed, I got a price for towing a while ago it was 80 bucks, shorter distance though...


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

You got any friends who work at a dealership?

Maybe it would be leagal to sell it to the dealership, put a dealer plate on it for the move, and then buy it back.
I could be totaly off the mark on this, but worth looking into if you have the connection.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Hmm I might just check out getting it towed... Because I really don't want to pay for it, then keep in the guys yard while I take care of the paperwork. And no I have *no* connections at all at a dealership. Still trying to figure out what to buy. I can buy a nicer older pickup for about $2500, or a old beater former DPW truck for $1800...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

You can get it insured without a title or bill of sale, then go pay for it and get the title and take it to the RMV with the RMV-1 form (proof of insurance) and get plates, then go drive it off...yeah, it might sit there for a few hours, but it's the easiest way to do it if you aren't going to tow it...

AAA won't pay for the tow if the car isn't registered, so there goes that option.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't risk driving it unreg and uninsured, I know it's tempting but if you got in an accident you may be paying for this for the rest of you life. Not to mention go to jail or pay hefty fines.
Do you know a repair shop to borrow repair plates?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

No repair shop will let someone borrow plates, unless maybe the repair shop owner is your brother or something.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, for once someone who was smart enough to ask a question BEFORE they got into hot water! Kudos to you. Seems I always read on here about people who choose to post AFTER they or "their friend" got caught being an idiot.


----------

